# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Emrat e grupeve të tifozëve shqiptarë

## YlliRiaN

tema eshte qe  cdo kush nga cdo treve me tregu emrat e tifozve qe perkrahin ekipet sportive pa  marre parasysh cilin sport  duhet ekipi dhe emri i tifozeve



            TIFOZET E   GJILANIT

              INTELEKTUALET jane FC DRITA
              SKIFTERAT KF GJILANI




  FC PRISHTINA KA PLISAT 


PEJA SHQIPONJAT 

MITROVICA TORCIDEN 


 PRIZERNI HARPAGJIKET


FERIZAJI UJQIT

GJAKOVA KUQ E ZINJET E JAKOVES 


 keto grupe jane te gjitha nga kosova


 Nese di ndokush per trevat shqiptare ne Mal te Zi,Maqedoni, Shqiperi ,Qameri, Kalabri apo ku do ku ka grupe tifozesh shqiptare ane e mban botes   le te tregon  dua ta kem nje pasqyre per gjithe tifozet shqiptare

----------


## km92

Fc Milano & Bashkimi - Kumanove
tifozet: Iliret 

 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## geezer

*Kosova e VUSHTRRIS (Forca)*

----------


## Jack Watson

Tifozet e Tirones - *Tirona Fantics*

Tifozet e Partizanit - *Demat
*
Tifozat e Elbasanit - *Tigrat*

----------


## KUSi

Nje herit shfrytezoj rastin ti pershendes te gjithe tifozet te cilet perkrahin klubet e tyre te zemres dhe njekohesisht pershendes haspin e temes qe ka ber nje veprim te shkelqyer.


Tifo grupi me i organizuar dhe me me emer ne Iliride (fyrom) eshte *"BALLISTET"* - Tetove te cilet perkrahin klubin e futbollit *Kf. Shkendija* dhe klubin e voleyballit *Shkendija-USHT*

----------


## SaS

Fk Partizoni  demat e kuq ose ultras partizoni !!! ( tifozat me te zjarrte te shqiperise si dhe numri me i modh i tifozave qe ka nje klub shqipetar ) !!!

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> tema eshte qe  cdo kush nga cdo treve me tregu emrat e tifozve qe perkrahin ekipet sportive pa  marre parasysh cilin sport  duhet ekipi dhe emri i tifozeve
> 
> 
> 
>             TIFOZET E   GJILANIT
> 
>               INTELEKTUALET jane FC DRITA
>               SKIFTERAT KF GJILANI
> 
> ...


*
Prizreni i ka Arpagjikat me heret kan qen, Pellumbat e Lirise per shkak te klubit te futbollit KF> Liria Prizren*

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Fk Partizoni  demat e kuq ose ultras partizoni !!! ( tifozat me te zjarrte te shqiperise si dhe numri me i modh i tifozave qe ka nje klub shqipetar ) !!!


faliminderit sas por ake dijeni si quhen grupet tjera te tifozve ne shqiperi

----------


## Qyfyre

Uqerit e Debores - Skenderbeu

Flota Kuqezi - Flamurtari

----------


## Qyfyre

Luante Bardhekalter - Shkumbini


per kete s'jam i sigurte po se ku e kam pare njeher

----------


## Gjakova e Kuqe

· Arpagjik't - Përkrahin KF Lirin dhe KB Bashkimin nga Prizreni

· Ballistët - Përkrahin KF Shkëndijen nga Tetova

· Bardheblutë Përkrahin SK Tiranen nga Tirana

· Bardhë e Kuqtë - Përkrahin KF Skënderbeun nga Korça

· Dardanët - Janë tifozat e kombëtares shqiptare nga Kosova.

· Demat e Kuq - Përkrahin KF Partizanin nga Tirana

· Forca - Përkrahin KF - KB - KH Kosova(Vushtri) nga Vushtria

· Fikshat - Përkrahin KF Lepencin nga Kaçaniku.

· Ilirët - Përkrahin KF Bashkimin nga Kumanova

· Intelektualët - Përkrahin KF Dritën dhe KB Dritën nga Gjilani

· Klubi Kuq e Zi - Tifozat e Kombëtares

· Kuqeblutë - Përkrahin Vllazninë nga Shkodra

· Kuqezinjët e Jakovës - Përkrahin të gjitha klubet në Gjakovë me emrin Vëllaznimi.

· Plisat - Përkrahin të gjitha klubet në Prishtinë me emrin Prishtina.

· Pampurat - Përkrahin KF Fushë Kosoven, nga Fushë Kosova

· Skifterat - Përkrahin KF Gjilanin nga Gjilani

· Shqiponjat - Përkrahin të gjitha klubet nga Peja

· Shvercerat - Përkrahin KF Sllogën nga Shkupi

· Torcida - Përkrahin të gjitha klubet me emrin Treça në Mitrovicë

· Ultras Elbasani - Përkrahin KF Elbasanin nga Elbasani

· Xhebrailat - Përkrahin KF Ballkanin nga Theranda.

----------


## visari9

Tymtarët janë tifozët e Kek-ut  haaaahaha

----------


## puroshkodran

Vllaznit Ultras--vllaznia

----------


## v3t0n

DISA FOTO NGA TIFO GRUPI:


ILIRET   -Kumanove-  KF BASHKIMI

----------


## v3t0n



----------


## Ghetto-Sky

> · Arpagjik't - Përkrahin KF Lirin dhe KB Bashkimin nga Prizreni
> 
> · Ballistët - Përkrahin KF Shkëndijen nga Tetova
> 
> · Bardheblutë Përkrahin SK Tiranen nga Tirana
> 
> · Bardhë e Kuqtë - Përkrahin KF Skënderbeun nga Korça
> 
> · Dardanët - Janë tifozat e kombëtares shqiptare nga Kosova.
> ...


*
INTELEKTUALET percjellin cdo klub me emrin DRITA ne Gjilan.*
Sepese qenke jo mire i informuar

----------


## Genti

> Fk Partizoni  demat e kuq ose ultras partizoni !!! ( tifozat me te zjarrte te shqiperise si dhe numri me i modh i tifozave qe ka nje klub shqipetar ) !!!




hhahaah ca mke bo duke qesh me kete postim lol .[ tifozat me te zjarrte te shqiperise dhe numri me i modh qe ka 1 klub] 
me duket ti shef ke kanalet lokale te tirones sepse per tifozeri Vllaznis nuk ja kalo asnje klub ....

----------


## YlliRiaN

Intelektualet

----------


## YlliRiaN

Nje foto ku shihen INNTELEKTUALET ne perkrahje te Vashave KV Drita vs Univerziteti AAB (foto pak e trubullte dihet prej tymi se atmosfera e e zjarrte  :perqeshje: )

----------


## Tulipani Zi

Me perjashtim te Skenderbeut dhe Flamurtarit emrat e tifozerive te klubeve te Shqiperise jane pa lidhje fare.  Asnje emer nuk tenton te lidhe historine e klubit me ate te tifozerise.

----------

